# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Busco Ing. Agrónomo

## oscar villanueva

Se necesita con suma URGENCIA, contratar un Ing. Agrónomo para el puesto de PROMOTOR de campo exclusivamente para la zona de Cutervo y Chota, es indispensable que el candidato Recida en la zona y cuente con licencia de conducir moto. Los interesados enviar su CV al correo: eder232@hotmail.com o llame al celular: 971144967 o al RPM: #167323  Oscar Villanueva R.Temas similares: Se busca Ing. agrónomo especializado en páprika Tec. Agronomo - Granada Ingeniero Agrónomo - Oferta Laboral Agronomo

----------


## Millones Liza

Hola Oscar Villanueva
A la vez  que te  oferté mis servicios, también me dedico a la comercialización de semillas
de papa, trigo, cebada, arroz, maiz, algodon y menestrras. Te hago esta oferta  si es que
la empresa donde laboras tienen necesidades de samillas.

----------

